# Photo Tourny: Inverted



## vroom_skies (Apr 25, 2008)

The theme is, Inverted/ negative. Just pick a photo and invert it. 
If you want to throw it in B&W before the invert feel free.
Good luck everyone!

*Rules:*
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

*New Rules:*
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

*So in brief:*
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1024x768
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Thanks and enjoy 
--------------------------------------------------------
My entry:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Nature/3I.jpg


----------



## Ben (Apr 25, 2008)

woo for inversion, this should be interesting 

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/IMG_0393-1.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (Apr 25, 2008)

Hopefully.
I tried to keep it open, so basically anyone can enter.

Bob


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Apr 25, 2008)

I think this one turned out pretty good. The few other pictures i stored right now, are ugly inverted 

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF2743newi.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (Apr 25, 2008)

O, nice


----------



## theryaner (Apr 25, 2008)

pancakes.


----------



## MBGraphics (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's mine 




http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/Michael_B_01/Animals/IMG_4885.jpg


----------



## Egon (Apr 25, 2008)

http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/6707/invertedfu9.png


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 25, 2008)

Good idea! 

 I can't decide between these two, I'll remove one of them later today, if that's Ok?


----------



## ghost (Apr 25, 2008)

The cable cart pic looks ace Kornowski.


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 25, 2008)

ghost said:


> The cable cart pic looks ace Kornowski.



Thanks man!
I'm kinda of leaning towards the fly at the moment, Hmmm...


----------



## munkyeetr (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's my entry:


----------



## Punk (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok here is mine:

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/invert.jpg


----------



## Punk (Apr 25, 2008)

Kornowski can you post the original of the bug?

It looks like a good macrophoto


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 25, 2008)

http://i30.tinypic.com/15otpj7.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (Apr 25, 2008)

It's up:
http://www.computerforum.com/118712-photo-tourny-voting-inverted.html

Enjoy
Bob


----------



## Ben (Apr 25, 2008)

shucks, I was hoping I could change mine again, ah well


----------



## vroom_skies (Apr 25, 2008)

Aww, sry Ben.
Feel free to post the shot here anyways.

I'd like to see it. 
In fact I might start a inverted pic thread. I like some of these alot.

Bob


----------



## 4NGU$ (Apr 25, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Good idea!
> 
> I can't decide between these two, I'll remove one of them later today, if that's Ok?





your such a cheat


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 25, 2008)

4NGU$ said:


> your such a cheat



 How so?


----------



## 4NGU$ (Apr 25, 2008)

well your not allowed to ask opinions 





> Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.




cheat  

j/k just read the rules


----------



## speedyink (Apr 25, 2008)

Dammit, I missed this one.  I was gonna post it last night but toally forgot.  I'll have to wait for the inverted thread


----------



## vroom_skies (Apr 25, 2008)

It's been up for a little while now:
http://www.computerforum.com/118718-show-me-inversions.html


----------



## Irishwhistle (Apr 25, 2008)

Darnet! 10 already! Why do you always start the tourneys when I have school?


----------



## speedyink (Apr 25, 2008)

vroom_skies said:


> It's been up for a little while now:
> http://www.computerforum.com/118718-show-me-inversions.html



Yeah, saw that right after I posted, lol.  I'll have to wait till I get home to post any though.


----------

